# question on worming with quest



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Would I harm my birds if I worm them with Quest horse wormer while they are molting? Or should I wait until they are all done with their molt?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* Glad you asked.

I would not use that. Pigeons need a special wormer made for them, even regular bird wormers are not the best for them.

Moxidectin plus is a good one. Always follow dosing instructions carefully. The pigeon supply places carry numerous pigeon friendly wormers. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Moxidectin is the ingredient in Quest, but using a wormer made for pigeons is much safer. As was mentioned, Moxidectin or Moxidectin Plus works well. The Moxidectin Plus also kills tapeworm. You can buy it at Siegels Pigeon Supply.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-worms.html


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I needed to worm a "light" pigeon before it got to sick. I dont have any pigeon supply houses near by so I bought some quest from farm store. People on this site have had good results using Quest. I need to know if I can worm the rest of my flock while they are molting?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would rather wait til after the moult. Are you sure it has worms? If I was sure that was the problem, then I would go ahead and worm them. If not, then I would wait.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I posted in the sick bird section and members that replied said I should worm it before it gets to sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well unless you believe the problem to be worms, worming a sick bird isn't a great idea. When did you worm them last? Do they fly outside?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I fly them every chance I get. My flock has never been wormed. I dont know if the "light" bird has worms or not. I checked its droppings after I wormed it and I didnt see any worms.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't normally see worms in the droppings unless you worm them. If you see worms without worming, then they have far too many worms. You should probably worm a couple of times a year, spring and fall. Do you not have a vet where you could get the poops checked to find out what is wrong with the bird? You can try worming him, but that isn't necessarily the problem. What do his droppings look like, or are you not sure? Could be several things. I wouldn't worm everyone now unless you do worm this one and find out that he has worms.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I wormed the sick bird and no worms were found in his droppings. His droppings are very wet and clear. He is eating and drinking. He stays fluffed up on his perch and very loose droppings. This is the only bird in the flock with this problem. I have him isolated in a seperate cage. Before I wormed him I had him on Sulmet for 4 days. After I wormed him I gave him probotics in his water.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A lot of people put diatomaceous earth in the feed. I have no grass and my birds pick on the ground a lot and i have many wild doves. They been on it for over a year i think and i havent had birds with worms to date, to my knowledge. Its a good preventive i think but slow as a dewormer if your birds already have it. You should think about using it. I give it to my dogs and cats also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked his throat, way down his throat with a flashlight? Is his breathing okay?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Seems to be breathing OK. I looked in his mouth, but not down his throat with a flash light. What am I looking for down his throat?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Canker is fairly common with pigeons, and he might have yellowish nodules that look a bit cheese like. He may also have mucous in his mouth, and he may smell bad when you open his beak. Canker can be brought on by stress or even a big change in the weather.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I noticed that on your other thread you had been looking for Doxy Ty and Foy's was out of the powder. They do have it at Pigeon Supplies Plus and here is the link.

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/photo_1.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you happen to have any medication for canker?


----------

